# new ortho CPT codes



## nics1011 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello and Happy Holidays!


I was wondering if anyone could tell me where to find the new Ortho CPT codes for 2017....

I appreciate any and all help with this! 

Thanks in advance,
Nicole S.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 29, 2016)

if you have the 2017 CPT book the information will be in there.


----------



## coder21 (Jan 4, 2017)

27197		Closed treatment of posterior pelvic ring fracture(s), dislocation(s), diastasis or subluxation of the ilium, sacroiliac joint, and/or sacrum, with or without anterior pelvic ring fracture(s) and/or dislocation(s) of the pubic symphysis and/or superior/inferior rami, unilateral or bilateral; without manipulation		Code 27197 replaces 27193 (Closed treatment of pelvic ring fracture, dislocation, diastasis or subluxation; without manipulation). The new code specifies that it is for treatment of posterior fracture(s), with or without an anterior component, and it is much more specific in terms of identifying the involved anatomical components of the bony pelvis.       CPT® guidelines instruct you to use the appropriate evaluation and management services codes to report closed treatment of only anterior pelvic ring fracture(s) and/or dislocation(s) of the pubic symphysis and/or superior/inferior rami, unilateral or bilateral.

27198		Closed treatment of posterior pelvic ring fracture(s), dislocation(s), diastasis or subluxation of the ilium, sacroiliac joint, and/or sacrum, with or without anterior pelvic ring fracture(s) and/or dislocation(s) of the pubic symphysis and/or superior/inferior rami, unilateral or bilateral; with manipulation, requiring more than local anesthesia (ie, general anesthesia, moderate sedation, spinal/epidural)		Code 27198 replaces 27194 (Closed treatment of pelvic ring fracture, dislocation, diastasis or subluxation; with manipulation, requiring more than local anesthesia). The new code specifies that it is for treatment of posterior fracture(s) with or without an anterior component and is much more specific in identifying anatomical components and the type of anesthesia that can be used.                                                         CPT® guidelines instruct you to use the appropriate evaluation and management services codes to report closed treatment of only anterior pelvic ring fracture(s) and/or dislocation(s) of the pubic symphysis and/or superior/inferior rami, unilateral or bilateral.

28291		Hallux rigidus correction with cheilectomy, debridement and capsular release of the first metatarsophalangeal joint; with implant		Code 28291 was added to provide a code to report hallux rigidus correction with implant; a code (28289) already existed for hallux rigidus correction without implant.

28295		Correction, hallux valgus (bunionectomy), with sesamoidectomy, when performed; with proximal metatarsal osteotomy, any method		Code 28295 was added to provide a way to report correction of hallux valgus (bunion) with sesamoidectomy and removal of the base of the proximal phalanx (first toe bone), when performed; the existing bunionectomy codes specify "with or without" sesamoidectomy.


----------



## coder21 (Jan 4, 2017)

22853   Insertion of interbody biomechanical device(s) (eg, synthetic cage, mesh) with integral anterior instrumentation for device anchoring (eg, screws, flanges), when performed, to intervertebral disc space in conjunction with interbody arthrodesis, each interspace (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 
Code +22853 is one of several new codes within the spine section for the insertion of biomechanical devices that replace deleted code +22851 (Application of intervertebral biomechanical device ...). The new add-on codes are more specific regarding the type and location of the biomechanical devices.

CPT® guidelines direct you to report +22853 for each treated intervertebral disc space.

Report +22853 in addition to the definitive procedure(s) since it is an add-on code.

Do not append modifier 62 (Two surgeons) to 22853.

 22854   Insertion of intervertebral biomechanical device(s) (eg, synthetic cage, mesh) with integral anterior instrumentation for device anchoring (eg, screws, flanges), when performed, to vertebral corpectomy(ies) (vertebral body resection, partial or complete) defect, in conjunction with interbody arthrodesis, each contiguous defect (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 
Code +22854 is one of several new codes within the spine section for the insertion of biomechanical devices that replace deleted code +22851 (Application of intervertebral biomechanical device...). These new add-on codes are more specific regarding the type and location of the biomechanical devices.

CPT® guidelines state that you can report +22854 more than once for noncontiguous defects.

Do not append modifier 62 (Two surgeons) to +22854.

Report +22854 in addition to the definitive procedure(s) since it is an add-on code.

 22859   Insertion of intervertebral biomechanical device(s) (eg, synthetic cage, mesh, methylmethacrylate) to intervertebral disc space or vertebral body defect without interbody arthrodesis, each contiguous defect (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 
Code +22859 is one of several new codes within the spine section for the insertion of biomechanical devices that replace deleted code +22851 (Application of intervertebral biomechanical device...). These new add-on codes are more specific regarding the type and location of the biomechanical devices.

CPT® guidelines state that you can report +22859 more than once for noncontiguous defects.

Do not append modifier 62 (Two surgeons) to +22859.

Report +22859 in addition to the definitive procedure(s) since it is an add-on code.

 22867   Insertion of interlaminar/interspinous process stabilization/distraction device, without fusion, including image guidance when performed, with open decompression, lumbar; single level 
Code 22867 is one of two codes that replace deleted temporary code 0171T (Insertion of posterior spinous process distraction device ...; single level).

For an additional level during the same session, report +22868 (Insertion of interlaminar/interspinous process stabilization/distraction device...second level).

CPT® guidelines state that you cannot report 22867 in conjunction with certain other spinal instrumentation procedures for the same level; check CPT® guidelines to avoid reporting this code with a prohibited code.

CPT® guidelines direct you to see 22869, 22870 for insertion of interlaminar/interspinous process stabilization/distraction device, without open decompression or fusion.

 22868   Insertion of interlaminar/interspinous process stabilization/distraction device, without fusion, including image guidance when performed, with open decompression, lumbar; second level (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 
Code +22868 is one of two codes that replace deleted code +0172T (Insertion of posterior spinous process distraction device ... each additional level...).

Report +22868 in conjunction with 22867 (Insertion of interlaminar/interspinous process stabilization/distraction device...; single level).

CPT® guidelines state that you cannot report +22868 in conjunction with certain other spinal instrumentation procedures for the same level; check the guidelines for prohibited codes.

CPT® guidelines direct you to see 22869, 22870 for insertion of interlaminar/interspinous process stabilization/distraction device, without open decompression or fusion.

 22869   Insertion of interlaminar/interspinous process stabilization/distraction device, without open decompression or fusion, including image guidance when performed, lumbar; single level 
Code 22869 is one of two codes that replace deleted temporary code 0171T (Insertion of posterior spinous process distraction device...).

For each additional insertion, use +22870 (...second level) in conjunction with 22869.

 22870   Insertion of interlaminar/interspinous process stabilization/distraction device, without open decompression or fusion, including image guidance when performed, lumbar; second level (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 
Code +22870 is one of two codes that replace deleted code +0172T (Insertion of posterior spinous process distraction device...; each additional level ...).

Report +22870 with 22869 (Insertion of interlaminar/interspinous process stabilization/distraction device...; single level) as the primary procedure


----------



## fish4codes (Jan 10, 2017)

Just went to our Chapter meeting today where it was pointed out that in the 2017 CPT,  APPENDIX B, lists all the additions, deletions and revisions by numerical code.


----------

